
Hugo 0.19 Released: Native Emacs Org-Mode Support - bjornerik
http://bepsays.com/en/2017/02/27/hugo-019/
======
jfarlow
With the new nested parameters pages become very powerful. There were a few
ways to hack around the single list of parameters, but this permits building
pretty strongly-logic'ed pages. Having a template be able to respond to
arbitrary depths of parameters is fantastic.

And the other improvements look great too. Thanks a lot team!

------
kaushalmodi
Great job with this release! Looking forward to directly adding org-mode based
content instead of markdown.

